# A story about Aragorn



## Tar-Ancalime (Jun 23, 2003)

*A story about Aragorn please read and review*

HI! I've written a story about Gilrean and her relationship with aragorn when he is still known as estel...I hope you like it. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Gilraen looked kindly at her young son, who played in one of the many gardens in Rivendell. It was but two years since her husband, Aragorn’s father had been slain by an orc arrow, and she was brought here to live in peace and harmony. Lord Elrond came up silently behind Gilraen and said reassuringly,
“Your son is fortunate to grow up here, he will benefit from our wisdom more than any of his kin.” Gilraen nodded, and a smile graced her pretty, young features at the comforting words of Elrond.
“Indeed Lord Elrond, I often wish he does not have to leave here when he comes of age. He’ll have to face all the harshness of the world outside. I often wonder if he will be ready to face all the challenges that are ahead of him.” She said, gazing at her son’s innocence and happiness with sad eyes as he played in the foliage.
“Look mom!” Aragorn, called Estel exclaimed as he held a white flower in his hand showing his mother what he had discovered. Aragorn than ran to his mother putting the flower in her hand,	
“It’s very pretty, Estel” Gilraen said, her dark eyes sparkled as she smiled sweetly to Aragorn.
“Mommy, do you know what it’s called?” Aragorn inquired with endearing curiosity. Gilraen took the flower from the palm of her hand and gave it back to Aragorn.
“It is called Simbelmynë, or Evermind. It often grows on gravesites.” Aragorn look mystified at his mother’s wisdom and said a drawn out,
“Ahhh, I get it. It grows on peoples graves because it sounds like remind.” Gilraen joyfully smiled at her son’s simple, but true wisdom.
“Go back and play now.” Gilraen requested. Aragorn grinned a toothless smile and ran back into the gardens. Then Gilraen sighed sadly knowing these years will eventually end.
“It’s alright Gilraen,” Elrond said soothingly, “I will make sure through his training no harm shall befall him that he will not be ready for.” She looked up at Elrond and said sincerely,
“I know, but it’s so hard to imagine him out in the world now. He’s so young, and his destiny is so heavy to bear.” Gilraen bowed her head, silently lamenting Aragorn’s path in life, lamenting the difficulty of his road. Elrond placed his hand sympathetically on Gilraen’s shoulder, trying to comfort the young mother.
“It will be alright. Estel is strong; he will overcome all the trials in his path. He is to be the king of men; he was born with this destiny. And he will bear it. I am sure of it.” Gilraen gratefully put her smooth hand atop Elrond’s weary one and said,
“I am sure you are correct as well.” Gilraen smiled hopefully and walked away. Aragorn soon followed after saying,
“Mommy, wait for me!” Elrond smiled to himself, and thought, 
“He will leave, but not for along while.” 

Time passed, and Aragorn grew in manhood and courage. When Aragorn had roamed every garden, forest and area of Rivendell he grew bored with the everlasting autumn and sought adventure. Gilraen was saddened by this, and awaited the day her son would ask for permission to join Elrond’s sons in their battles against the orcs. One day Aragorn approached his mother, who looked fondly at her son who was a handsome and strong boy of sixteen.
“Mother, I desire to ask something of you.” Aragorn began, sitting down next to his mother.
“What do you wish to ask, my son?” Gilraen responded with knowing eyes dreading the question to follow.
“ I desire to join the sons of Elrond in their battles against orcs and all foul things.” Gilraen smiled sadly and gazed at her grown up son with the eyes of a saddened mother,
“ I knew this day would come, and true I dreaded the day. But I cannot hinder you from becoming a man and taking up your responsibility. I give you my permission, and I know you will be fine.” She said with as much strength as she could muster, but still found it sounded weak to the ears of her son. Aragorn smiled, but was saddened by his mother’s reaction.
“ I do not wish to hurt you mother…” he began but was silenced by Gilraen who placed a finger on his lips.
“Come, take a walk with me, my son”

Gilraen and Aragorn walked in the gardens where Aragorn was once content to play in.
“ I remember, long ago you would sit and play in these gardens. And you thought they were a vast forest. How you’ve grown since then.” Gilraen said nostalgically gazing at the landscape around her.
“Yes, I remember those days as well. They were such fun times to me. I recall a time where I was very young and I showed you a white flower. You told me what kind of flower it was. I was so amazed by your wisdom that way. One day I wish to be as wise as you are.” Gilraen smiled, displaying several wrinkles around her eyes and took her son’s hand in her own.
“One day my son you will be. One day the world shall look at you and know you are indeed wise. Do not doubt in your strength or wisdom. For you are my son, you are your father’s son and you will succeed in whatever you do.”
“ Do you really believe that?” Aragorn asked, unsure.
“ I do, but let us talk of other matters. It’s been some time since I’ve been able to spend an afternoon with my son.” They meandered for some time, until the sunset and the light faded from Rivendell.

The next day Aragorn approached Lord Elrond about journeying with his sons.
“Does your mother permit you to begin journeying?” Elrond asked.
“Yes she does.” Elrond nodded at Aragorn,
“I see no reason why you should not. Good luck Estel.” That was the beginning of Aragorn’s new stage in life as a valiant warrior. Years later he would be informed of his inheritance and his life would again be changed.


----------



## syongstar (Jun 23, 2003)

*aragorn*

Interesting to hear of his youth!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Jun 23, 2003)

This was really inspired by that one scene in the LOTR:FOTR EE that had Aragorn and Elrond talking about his destiny by his mum's grave.


----------



## Evenstar373 (Jun 25, 2003)

I think you did a great job!!


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 26, 2003)

Very good. . .sigh. . .I thought you were a Faramir gal, however.


----------



## Miss Rainbow (Sep 24, 2005)

I like it very much; I think it is very interesting, and it may give me a few ideas for my stories too;-my own ideas conjured up from your interesting sceneario, or whatever you call it....Thank you for writing it!


----------

